# When is it too hot for you to ride?



## David Loving

Brother and I rode around White Rock Lake in Dallas the other day. It was about 97. I'm recovered from it. I may not ride much more in this heat. How about you? What's your limit?


----------



## ljvb

David Loving said:


> Brother and I rode around White Rock Lake in Dallas the other day. It was about 97. I'm recovered from it. I may not ride much more in this heat. How about you? What's your limit?


I have no limit. Sunblock, and a camelbak, and I am good to go..


----------



## velodog

Went out the other day, it was 92deg with a heat index of about 105. It was a tough ride but water and electrolytes got me through. Needed to take the next day off tho.

Two songs came to my mind during the ride, 1st one...


----------



## velodog

2nd one...


----------



## froze

I use to live in the Mojave Desert area of California where it exceeded 100 degrees, was it fun? no, but I did it anyways, the heat zaps your energy so you ride slower. I too wore a Camelback plus 2 Polar bottles. I filled the Camelback with ice and then water was added, the ice actually make my back cooler, I then filled the bottles with pre chilled 50/50 mix of Gatorade, froze one solid, one of the others I would cram with ice and then filled. I had a small 70 ounce Camelback, the Polar bottles were 24 ounces each for 118 ounces total that would last me about 45 minutes per bottle plus another 2 1/4 to 2 1/2 hours on the Camelback, that would get me up the mountains where I could refill the bottles at a fast food or quick mart type place, then come back down.

I always wore white jerseys too, they did make a difference. The other odd thing that made a difference was loose jerseys were cooler than tight fitting ones, I guess because some air was allowed to billow under the jersey? Back in those days when I lived there the sun protection stuff wasn't as good as it is today, but that stuff actually made my exposed skin hotter, so I opted not to wear any, today it's made better and I haven't noticed it making me hotter.

Anyway I now I live where it gets too cold to ride in the winter.


----------



## n2deep

Never too hot. You can mitigate the heat by planning your rides for early mornings or first light. Freeze both bottles before the ride as they will defrost quickly and plan water stops-supply. Wear a visor and dark sun glasses and always have a phone for days you bonk and need a ride back. Nunn tabs and or Gatorade helps and most of all read and understand heat exhaustion, do not push yourself until comfortable with the heat. If you’re light skinned be careful as sunburn hurts.


----------



## Oxtox

grew up in the desert SW, so am pretty heat-tolerant.

did the HotterN Hell Hundred in Wichita Falls, TX several years ago...temp at the finish line was 104F with a nasty head wind.

did a 20-mile group ride when it was 112F, had a black jersey on...meh, hot is hot....


----------



## froze

n2deep said:


> Never too hot. You can mitigate the heat by planning your rides for early mornings or first light. Freeze both bottles before the ride as they will defrost quickly and plan water stops-supply. Wear a visor and dark sun glasses and always have a phone for days you bonk and need a ride back. Nunn tabs and or Gatorade helps and most of all read and understand heat exhaustion, do not push yourself until comfortable with the heat. If you’re light skinned be careful as sunburn hurts.


You should know your limitations so you don't bonk so badly you have to call your mommy to come get you.


----------



## Mapei

Once upon a time, anything below about 95 was fine for me. Now it's about 90 at best. And oh yes, it ain't the heat, it's the humidity.


----------



## Peter P.

At around 90 degrees, I find riding almost impractical, especially with high humidity. In those cases I definitely tone down the effort level and the distance, probably no more than an hour, and in the small ring. Sometimes hitting yourself in the head with a hammer doesn't feel so good.


----------



## n2deep

I grew up in the desert and forgot that there are different types of heat. 110 in the desert with 3% humidity feels cooler than 87 degrees and 80% humidity!


----------



## Opus51569

For me, heat just means I start out earlier in the morning, You only need to flirt with heat stroke once or twice to learn that lesson. What’s tougher for me is the humidity. It can make things pretty miserable sometimes.


----------

